# What is a "First generation mini oberhasli"?



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

There is one for sale near me. He sounds sweet and is disbudded.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

He is half nigerian, half oberhasli.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay LOl. Whats an oberhasli? (sorry for being such a newbie :doh: )


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We were all there! We all understand! 

Oberhasli is a large breed dairy goat that is normally a shade of red, and has black trim on legs, belly, back, and has facial stripes.  In some instances, there have been solid black, but they are not common.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you GotMyGoat!
Theres a local ad for two young tame and lleading bucklings, weaned, one nigearian, one a first generation mini oberhasli. $100 for both $75 each. Both disbudded, can be whethered.
Depending on how he looks and how big he is I may very well want the nigerian as a herd sire (since I'm keeping Pan for my pet). If he's registered that would probably seal it.
But since I'm just looking for a small dairy sire who is nice and handleable mabey the "mini oberhasli" would be worth looking at. I just don't know.
There is so much to learn!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Her is an example of an Oberhasli  They are a beautiful breed  I hope you can get them! Note that this is a standard Ober, not a mini  http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/goats/oberhasli.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love Oberhaslis.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in them as a dairy goat. The lady who raised my new young buckling raises a few, so you never know...


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone have Oberhaslis in/near the Carolinas???


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

He is the cross of a Nigerian Dwarf buck and an Oberhasli doe. 50% Nigerian 50% Oberhasli


----------

